# scooby skyline?



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

1993 NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R YELLOW on eBay (end time 02-Apr-11 19:07:26 BST)

im sorry but had to post this and apoligise if its gone up already pmsl


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

is that the 'hamilton' skyline with the stickers and lights removed? 

I will try and find a picture!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Could well be! Still funny now :chuckle:



mattysupra said:


> is that the 'hamilton' skyline with the stickers and lights removed?
> 
> I will try and find a picture!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Each too there own!


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah come on guys you shouldn't take the micky out of Stevie Wonders car


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Why on earth would anyone do that! that looks hideous


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

same car paint yellow?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> same car paint yellow?


why oh why.... I'm sure the fat bloke on the rhd of the photo is laughing at that car.

No it aint the same car mate, one is L-reg and the other one is a P-reg. 
You only hoped there would be one embarrassing example out there, to your surprise there seems to be more. 


.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe it's evidence of a secret Nismo special edition :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

God I hope that's meant to be ironic!

Bob


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

What's sadder is that now two people think scoob vents are a good idea!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

this actually reminds of another photo of an R33 taken in a car park with a GT spoiler attached to the boot the wrong way round :chuckle: the dude must have been after some upforce as apposed to down force, an attempt to make the car lighter perhaps :chuckle: can anyone find that picture as well ?


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

lol what a nail


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> this actually reminds of another photo of an R33 taken in a car park with a GT spoiler attached to the boot the wrong way round :chuckle: the dude must have been after some upforce as apposed to down force, an attempt to make the car lighter perhaps :chuckle: can anyone find that picture as well ?


That was a photo I took when shopping with the wife! Let me see if i can dig it out.....


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

ru' said:


> Maybe it's evidence of a secret Nismo special edition :chuckle:


well if Nismo designed a special edition like that they certainly would keep it a secret


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's the sort of car that would be built by a Saxo or Corsa boy who'd won the lottery. They just don't know any different do they?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Ahh the UK modifiying scene at its best. Love the N1 intercooler vents blocked with LED lights!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Vent for TMIC is just great.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


>


yes furrywoolyhat this is the one loool pmsl :chuckle: 
leaving a note on his windscreen would have been advisory, reading
"Do you want the back of your car to lift off at high speeds?"


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Ha! What the hell was he thinking!


----------



## gtr_jezza (Mar 16, 2011)

Some people have some very.... erm... weird (i'll put it nicely :chuckle taste in modifications!

................uke:


----------

